# New First Responce Bag



## AusMedic1990 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all today I received a email informing me that we may be getting a new first response bag to be used when responding to a patient when minimal equipment is needed. so ill shear the images sent with you all and see what you all think.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks good. How big (or small) is it? How does it look from the outside?


----------



## AusMedic1990 (Jul 3, 2014)

sizes don't know but it is smaller then our current Neann PRK


----------



## AusMedic1990 (Jul 3, 2014)

its around the same size as the stat pack G1 Breather


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jul 3, 2014)

Love how organized it is


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 3, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Love how organized it is



Two calls until it all goes to hell. 

It's cute. I'd carry it.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 3, 2014)

It's possible it's in that outside pouch, but I don't see any trauma supplies. (Though maybe those are 4x4s center right?)

A roll each of 2, 4, and 6 inch kerlex, a few 4x4s, a roll of 1 inch transpore and a roll of 2 inch durapore is all you really need for a jumpkit's trauma supplies, you can fake your way through most everything from there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> It's possible it's in that outside pouch, but I don't see any trauma supplies. (Though maybe those are 4x4s center right?)
> 
> A roll each of 2, 4, and 6 inch kerlex, a few 4x4s, a roll of 1 inch transpore and a roll of 2 inch durapore is all you really need for a jumpkit's trauma supplies, you can fake your way through most everything from there.



Or just keep a roll of 4 or 6 inch kerlex and then cut it down to size?


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd love for my crew to get their hands on one. ^_^


----------



## AusMedic1990 (Jul 4, 2014)

we don't carry any trauma supplies in this bag that what this bag is for


----------



## AVParamedic1 (Jul 7, 2014)

these are grate bags as MICA single responders they are the bags we use along with all the other equipment we carry


----------

